# Mounting failed with error 19.



## macfreek (Aug 22, 2012)

I copied the FreeBSD installer on a memstick. After booting I first get the FreeBSD menu, and after selecting "boot" I get the a few lines and the error:


```
Mounting from ufs:/dev/ufs/FreeBSD_Install failed with error 19.
 
 Loader variables:
   vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/ufs/FreeBSD_Install
   vfs.root.mountfrom.options=ro,noatime
 
 [...]
 
 mountroot> ?
 List of GEOM managed disk devices:
   ada1 ada0
```

My solution was to stick the USB stick in another port. In my case I moved it from a USB3 to a USB2 port, and that solved my problem.

Hope this tidbit may help others with a similar problem. For the FreeBSD experts: why would this error be there, and how would it matter where the USB key was plugged in? Because it was USB 3? Because the USB 3 port has another controller? And why would it fail if I first see the boot menu (so the computer could read the stick just fine).


----------



## m6tt (Sep 30, 2012)

Controller might not be supported by FreeBSD, but it is supported (obviously) by the BIOS. Loading bootcode from the stick is via BIOS, booting from loader stage is handled by loader and the kernel. Try the same port once booted and see if it works then.


----------



## macfreek (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks. I indeed presume it's the driver that was not build in the kernel (or loaded) of the FreeBSD installer. Also, it doesn't seem present in the default FreeBSD installation. It's still on my to do list checking which driver I need and report back, but since I don't actively use these ports I must admit that this dropped from my high priority list


----------



## m6tt (Oct 3, 2012)

Does this return a result such as xhci.ko? 
	
	



```
kldstat -v | fgrep xhci
```
This lists all drivers in the system and pipes it to fgrep which does a fixed string search for xhci, the driver that should work.
If the command just drops you back at a shell prompt with no output, try to load the driver: 
	
	



```
kldload xhci
```

Otherwise, you may need to find who makes the controller chip (NEC, etc...). Try 
	
	



```
pciconf -lv
```
 and dig through the results looking for a usb controller chip with none@ in the first line.


----------

